# Officer Down: Lawrence Barnes - [Chillicothe, Ohio]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ohio deputy struck by vehicle dies*

*Officer Down: Lawrence Barnes* - [Chillicothe, Ohio]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 65
*Additional Info:* Deputy Lawrence Barnes had served with the Ross County Sheriff's Office for 30 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Barnes was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic. *Date of Incident:* October 18, 2006

*Ohio deputy struck by vehicle dies*
By Tanisha Mallett and Laura Cole
A family and community are in mourning after a deputy was hit and killed while directing traffic.
Sixty-five-year-old Lawrence Barnes was just volunteering at a crash scene on US Route 50 in Ross County, when another car hit him.
Barnes was directing traffic from an earlier accident involving a deer. ... 
*Full Story: Ohio deputy struck by vehicle dies*


----------

